
Defending Switzerland’s coffee stockpile - mayiplease
https://www.economist.com/europe/2019/11/21/defending-switzerlands-coffee-stockpile
======
mayiplease
This was blowback from [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-swiss-coffee/swiss-
govern...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-swiss-coffee/swiss-government-
says-coffee-not-essential-stockpiling-to-end-idUSKCN1RM226).

------
jacob019
So they just have a bunch of green coffee beans sitting around and getting
old? Are they constantly discarding old stock to make room for new beans?

~~~
sidpatil
Green coffee doesn't really go stale—it can be kept in storage for long
periods of time without loss of quality.

Once you roast it, it's a different story—it's recommended to consume coffee
ideally within two weeks of roasting.

------
larnmar
If the world goes to shit and the Swiss are the only ones left with coffee,
then I’ll be most pissed off.

The Swiss, quite frankly, don’t deserve coffee. They don’t know how to make
it, and they don’t know how to drink it. The Swiss are good at many things,
but coffee is not on that list.

~~~
barry-cotter
I kind of doubt anywhere that close to Italy, large portions of whom speak
Italian, has uniformly bad coffee.

~~~
_nalply
In some mountain huts without tap water and only disconnected solar
electricity you can't have espresso machines. You'll get filter coffee from
melted snow. It's heartwarming, though.

~~~
kfk
I mean we don't really use espresso machines in Italy, we use moca's. Moca
machines can run easily on a camp stove. Try it, you'll get better coffee from
a camp stove than most espresso machines, promised!

